

I Liked Everything I Saw on Facebook for Two Days. Here’s What It Did to Me - ahadb
http://www.wired.com/2014/08/i-liked-everything-i-saw-on-facebook-for-two-days-heres-what-it-did-to-me/all/1

======
selectout
Would have been interested to see how the ad preferences can be affected over
just 48 hours. Obviously FB has years of data on most people, but if a sudden
influx of likes occurs it may switch things.

Would have loved to see a before/after snapshot of
[https://www.facebook.com/ads/preferences/edit/?ad_id=6015766...](https://www.facebook.com/ads/preferences/edit/?ad_id=6015766102901)

------
dang
[https://hn.algolia.com/?q=I+Liked+Everything+I+Saw+on+Facebo...](https://hn.algolia.com/?q=I+Liked+Everything+I+Saw+on+Facebook+for+Two+Days#!/story/forever/0/I%20Liked%20Everything%20I%20Saw%20on%20Facebook%20for%20Two%20Days)

